# Laco Dortmund 45mm



## controlarm (Jun 29, 2010)

Not very good photographso|, but maybe they'll give you the idea until something better comes along . . .


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Yowser! That case is magnificent. It really looks like it has the same finish as an original, which is to say its has a heavy duty tool look to it. Way to go...


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

That looks great. BTW whats the measurement from lug to lug. That is from 12 o'clock to 6?

Tossing up between the 42mm & 45mm case. My wrist are bout 6.75inch trying to avoid the lugs overhanging pass my wrist.

Also there quite a variation in price between the 42mm auto & manual wind. A difference of EUR200. Whereas the 45mm auto & manual is only EUR140.

Any reason for this? Be interested to know.


----------



## controlarm (Jun 29, 2010)

EZM1 said:


> That looks great. BTW whats the measurement from lug to lug. That is from 12 o'clock to 6?
> 
> Tossing up between the 42mm & 45mm case. My wrist are bout 6.75inch trying to avoid the lugs overhanging pass my wrist.


The diameter of the case itself actually is 45mm. The distance from the tip of one lug to the tip of the opposite lug looks to be 53mm (I'm measuring with a ruler, rather than with a caliper, so there could be some parallax error in my measurement). My wrist is almost exactly the same size as yours (6.8 inches, 173mm). Maybe these photographs will give you some help, or at least provide a frame of reference. They are all taken from roughly the same distance and perspective:

45mm










42mm










42mm










41mm










38.5mm










To my way of thinking they all look a little different but fine in their own way on my wrist. I don't have any strong sense of the 45mm Dortmund hanging over the sides of my wrist, and to whatever extent it actually does, the very thick strap completely masks it. Having said all this, you have to remember that just measuring the circumference of a wrist can be a misleading indicator of how a watch will look on it . . . some wrists are flatter and wider than others, even though they may have exactly the same measurement. Anyway, the Dortmund is the widest watch I own and I find that I feel completely comfortable wearing it. So I suspect that 45mm vs 42mm won't be an issue for you, that you'll be happy with either one.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Great collection *controlarm* , every single one of them.


----------



## EZM1 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the measurement controlarm and second that, great collection.

Now its a toss up on which movement manual or auto. Know that if true to original it would have to be a manual wind but comparing the 2824-2 & 2804-2 any issues when it comes to accuracy?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

EZM1 said:


> Now its a toss up on which movement manual or auto. Know that if true to original it would have to be a manual wind but comparing the 2824-2 & 2804-2 any issues when it comes to accuracy?


None worth worrying about, especially since there are so many variables involved. My Laco with a 2801 is running +5/day, which easily matches the accuracy of a 2824.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

:-!:-!


----------



## Clockwork Blue (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it just the photos here or did Laco make the numeral printing bolder on these new 2012 B dials?


----------



## kubelwagen (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats controlarm, and nice pick on the Dortmund! Am planning that model as my next project as well. Am curious, how does the strap wear? Cheers


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

Just got mine this am, i think Laco nailed it with these 2012's. I don't have my 2010 version to compare at the moment, but the first impression confirms what Laco wrote to me about hand-set, that they are larger/broader, the sweep is wider too. Looks really great with the dark steel. b-) The bonus strap is quite nice has some surface texture to it, it's quite thin and flexible though and buckle is just satin finish, not case matching. Maybe i should get the matching A-dial??....they could be little 45mm pals.:-d

............................


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Lucky Albertans. First they strike oil, and then... Laco Gold. Nice thing with those straps is that no two are identical. Congratulations!


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

haha, thx.....the black gold and then the grey gold, i love em both brother :-d (but i defer to Mother nature on the positioning of oil drilling targets, she's pretty much in charge there....but i can't disagree with her judgement :-d)....it's a nice strap, nice perk for a spring buy......i bought a nice kain strap, might have to snap pix on that. might have to get the A, a matching pair, am i nuts?.....:think:


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Andy S. said:


> i bought a nice kain strap, might have to snap pix on that. might have to get the A, a matching pair, am i nuts?.....:think:


Not at all. I'm still kicking myself in the butt for not having bought the matching A-Muster for my 55 mm. I'd love to see a shot of that strap; can't say that I'm familiar with the name. I'm also wondering if anyone is abel to wear a Kain strap.


----------



## arnz3 (Dec 8, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> Not at all. I'm still kicking myself in the butt for not having bought the matching A-Muster for my 55 mm. I'd love to see a shot of that strap; can't say that I'm familiar with the name. I'm also wondering if anyone is abel to wear a Kain strap.


That's true. You know what, even when I haven't receive my type B, I already thinking of getting a type A :think:


----------



## bige610 (Mar 11, 2012)

I love this watch. I hopefully will own one soon. thanks for posting.


----------

